# Go Brits! Reclaiming infested territory



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Controversial group stakes out "Christian areas" in London - CBS News

LONDON -- On a Friday night in East London, activists with a group called "Britain First" took to the streets for what they call a Christian patrol. Our cameras went along with them as they entered a "predominantly Muslim occupied area," according to one of the group's members.

It wasn't long before there was a confrontation.

"What are you filming me for?" shouted a passerby.

"This ain't your area pal, it's a Christian area, always has been," shouted back Paul Golding, the 32-year-old leader of Britain First.

This is why:

""Ultimately, I want to see every single woman in this country covered from head to toe," Rumaysah told me. "I want to the see the hand of the thief cut. I want to see adulterers stoned to death. I want to see Sharia law in Europe and I want to see it in America as well."

May they never see anything but the inside of a plastic box...that was meant for us.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

These are the opening skirmishes in what will almost certainly become massive civil unrest and cultural conflict within the UK. Islam cannot coexist with any open, secular society. The seeds of Europe's destruction are already sewn.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

May they see the barrel of a gun pointed at thier heads before they ever see Sharia law here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Something we need to be doing here.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> These are the opening skirmishes in what will almost certainly become massive civil unrest and cultural conflict within the UK. Islam cannot coexist with any open, secular society. The seeds of Europe's destruction are already sewn.


You know what a fraud it is too because British leaders censor their citizens and pretend to be "helpless" as whole zones of places that offend human law are financed free while brit citizens are at forced labor to get benefits.
Yes. Brit citizens must work (even in a wheelchair) to get sustenance while islam rides around on a magic carpet with minor harem - how long can the queen pretend? 
Theirs or ours....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That is why it is best to be a citizen rather than a subject.


----------



## graynomad (Nov 21, 2014)

> "If your loyalty is to Islam then in our opinion, you're not British anymore."
> 
> The majority of British people would disagree.


Man you poms (Oz for British  ) are in trouble. My missus is English, she went back a few years ago and returned saying "never again". It's a shame because I love the place, lived there a few times and would like to return and hang out in London for a while, dunno that I want to any more.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Good for them. Just wait until the PC police get a hold of that guy. He will be deemed a domestic terrorist and discredited and everyone who follows him will be made to feel like racist islamophobes.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The Muslims said hat they want Sharia Law over the whole of Great Britain and the United States yesterday on the news. We all know, or had better know, what Sharia Law means. It cannot, by it's very nature be allowed on the soil of any non-Muslim country. If you want to live in a theocracy then more power to you. When you stone a woman to death for embarrassing you, chop your wife's head off for insulting your prophet or tell me I cannot listen to music on a public street, you violated our law and will be punished accordingly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can not live side by side in peace with Muslims. Can't be done. Maybe some in Europe will wake up to that. As for America waking up to it , not likely. Our education system is controlled by the liberals and they won't allow truth to be told.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Lord help you if you get caught watching a soccer game.


----------



## Wallimiyama (Oct 18, 2012)

Islam...the religion of peace and love...


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I know right? They toss you to your death from a building. I think the only good thing about Islam is that they are technophobic. They will always be easy to kill. Somehow though, their women don't realize they are just cattle for breeding to them. Most would prefer a tender, young supple boy or a donkey to share their bed with. The White man defeated Native Americans by exterminating the buffalo and starving them onto reservations. Dirty pool by any standard. We should wipe out their women, their madrassas and let them sit on their vast oil reserves by being energy independent.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

rjd25 said:


> Good for them. Just wait until the PC police get a hold of that guy. He will be deemed a domestic terrorist and discredited and everyone who follows him will be made to feel like racist islamophobes.


Anyone care to bet that this is exactly what will happen? Then the whole cause will be swept under the rug and go back to business as usual. Meanwhile the islamification of Europe will quietly continue.

I also think we should be doing something similar here. But the same thing as above would happen.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

I think Britain finally realized that they have finally reached the saturation point with Muslims. We here in the old USA had better take heed.
Our "president?" wants Mexicans/Muslims/Cubans/South Americans and anyone else he feels will vote Democratic to come here and form their own little countries within. No assimilation of our American culture, no having a requirement to learn English. Free medical care, welfare and free schooling for all illegal aliens....What the hell happened to the America I grew up in?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

There is more law in a Colt revolver than all tha law books!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Controversial group stakes out "Christian areas" in London - CBS News
> 
> LONDON -- On a Friday night in East London, activists with a group called "Britain First" took to the streets for what they call a Christian patrol. Our cameras went along with them as they entered a "predominantly Muslim occupied area," according to one of the group's members.
> 
> ...


Good for the Brits. All the Queen would have to do is to tell all them sleazy bastids, "You are no longer my Subjects." Then call in the miltary to deport them back from whence they came.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes everyone is thinking that is what will happen...after they are used to get rid of as many of their own as possible. Like here.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have said this many times.. we need to expel all muslims that are not citizens...revoke all student/tourist/work visas for muslims and ask them to leave...

just like at the BAR for closing time - "You do not have to go home, but ya cant stay here!"


----------

